# Would like to know what it's worth ?????



## Bari (Dec 21, 2013)

I have a Colt 25 Automatic pistol that was made in approx. 1970 to 72. I think it is in excellant condition.
I don't have the box. Have one original magazine. I would like to know what it is worth in case I want to sell it in the future. I bought it new in 1972 for my wife but she never really used it. I think I may have had her shoot about 10 to 20 rounds out of it and that is all. Thanks Bari


----------



## Bari (Dec 21, 2013)

Doesn't any of you Colt guys know what this pistol is worth????


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Click ---> Let me google that for you


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Bari said:


> I have a Colt 25 Automatic pistol that was made in approx. 1970 to 72. I think it is in excellant condition.
> I don't have the box. Have one original magazine. I would like to know what it is worth in case I want to sell it in the future. I bought it new in 1972 for my wife but she never really used it. I think I may have had her shoot about 10 to 20 rounds out of it and that is all. Thanks Bari


What's the serial # (1st three digits is fine) and do you have a picture of the gun?

There's at least two different models of "Colt .25" so we need to know which kind it is.

You can also go here: *http://www.coltsmfg.com/CustomerServices/SerialNumberLookup.aspx *and enter the info and get a date and model info.


----------



## Bari (Dec 21, 2013)

First four digits of ser#0035

how to screen capture

screenshot windows 8

images

photo hosting sites


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

The predecessor known as the Colt Jr. , was made in Spain for Colt by Astra. Yours was made in Connecticut between 1971 to 1973 as Colt resumed making them in Connecticut after the import ban of 1968. I'd think probably about $300-$450 perhaps. At least on my limited research that's about the going price depending on condition, box, paperwork etc.......BTW, I believe your serial number begins w/ 0D not 00

http://www.gunbroker.com/All/BI.aspx?Keywords=colt+.25


----------



## Bari (Dec 21, 2013)

denner,
You are correct. These old eyes don't work too good anymore. Had to use magnifying glass to see the 0D. Thanks for the info also. Thats good that it was made here and not in Spain.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Bari said:


> denner,
> You are correct. These old eyes don't work too good anymore. Had to use magnifying glass to see the 0D. Thanks for the info also. Thats good that it was made here and not in Spain.


It's a very neat and fine looking little pistol, and I've heard it's a real good shooter for it's size. If you don't get the price you're looking for, I would have no problem holding on to it if it were me.


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

for a gun that *"never really used"* has a few scratches.


----------

